# Ant Eaters Suck!!



## COWHER (Feb 15, 2008)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiPvzBDIoaY">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiPvzBDIoaY</a><!-- m -->


----------



## ColdThirst (Feb 15, 2008)

Hahaha Awesome! If that was real then that dude is badass!


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Feb 15, 2008)

OMG I almost cried laughing. LOL.


----------



## hoosier (Feb 15, 2008)

ahahahaha thats awsome!! you have to see the one they do where the kid makes the "make a whis foundation" go bankrupt. lmao! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENd17bTMSGg


----------



## Lexi (Feb 15, 2008)

Today now is fake lol...I watch acouple other things on today now..but they are fake.


----------



## gebris353 (Feb 15, 2008)

Haha thanks God I read your post Lexi, I was like wtf! Is that real!? I cant believe it! The Anteaters was just too damn funny! And I like the part in the second one when the guy says: "...till his dead" and the woman answers something like "We hope that's coming soon" haha!!! :-D


----------



## COWHER (Feb 15, 2008)

lol those guys crack me up!!!! fake or not its still a good laugh!!


----------



## snakehandler (Feb 15, 2008)

Here is a picture of a Tamandua i encountered in Brazil.
they are amazing creatures.


----------

